#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Новости Санкт-Петербургской общины Тхеравады

## Топпер

В данной теме будут помещаться объявления о текущих событиях Петербургской общины Тхеравады

----------

AlekseyE (07.02.2009), Аминадав (08.02.2009), Калачандра (07.02.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Сегодня днём все права доступа к администрированию сайта buddhavihara.ru без моего предварительного уведомления, были изменены владельцем домена Пхра Чатри Хемапандхой. 
Поэтому с сегодняшнего дня я более не занимаюсь сайтом вихары.

----------

DraviG (07.11.2009), Morris Allan (06.11.2009), Калачандра (07.02.2010), Михаил Макушев (06.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

На 26.12.2009 (суббота) у нас намечено торжественное официальное открытие помещения нашей общины.
Начало в 12 часов дня (сбор на станции м. Рыбацкое для тех кто не знает как идти к нам).

    * Примерно в 12:30 небольшая пуджа.
    * Затем дана и общее застолье.

Намечаются несколько бесед и просмотров видеофильмов.

Напоминаем: У нас пока нет звонка в помещении, придется сделать телефонный звонок, чтобы мы могли открыть дверь. Телефон: +7-911-733-95-60

----------

Raudex (21.12.2009), Калачандра (07.02.2010), Кумо (21.12.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (22.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (21.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

6, 7, 8, 9 января у нас состоится "медитационный марафон" - все эти дни будут посвящены практически одной медитации. Можно приехать в любой день или во все дни, на один, два или все три медитационных "блока".

Подробнее здесь:
http://theravada.ru/Centers/contacts.htm

----------

Калачандра (07.02.2010), Михаил Макушев (04.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

*Сегодня* (т.е. в четверг) в 19-00 у нас состоится беседа в рамках "вопросы-ответы" с русскоговорящим ланкийским монахом, Почтенным *Ратанасарой Махатхерой*. Он находится с визитом в России с начала февраля и перед отбытием обратно в Шри Ланку посетил Санкт-Петербург. Приглашаются все желающие, вход свободный. 

Как добраться - см. здесь:

http://www.theravada.ru/Centers/contacts.htm


Новость конечно несколько запоздалая, но раньше не было возможности достоверно сказать, что встреча будет вообще.

----------


## Юрий К.

Запись беседы сделаете? Выложили бы на форуме материалы, интересно же, о чем вы с Махатхерой общаетесь.

----------


## Топпер

Попытаемся сделать.
Кроме того, на днях на сайте появится интервью с Саду.

----------


## Топпер

Интервью с преподобным Ратанасарой Махатхерой, записанное три дня назад.

----------

AlekseyE (19.02.2010), Bob (22.02.2010), Mu Nen (19.02.2010), Ostrbor (15.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Фотографии с лекции Саду Ратанасары

----------

Bob (22.02.2010), Ануруддха (20.02.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Фотоотчёт о Магха Пудже

----------

Bob (03.03.2010), Mu Nen (03.03.2010), Zom (03.03.2010), Кхантибало (03.03.2010), Михаил Макушев (04.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.03.2010)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Мы сделали звонок  :Smilie: 
заходите  :Big Grin:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Санкт-Петербург. Лекции.
21 апреля 2010 Бханте Топпер Панньявудхо начинает цикл лекций "Основы буддизма для начинающих" (буддизм южной традиции). 
В программе:1-2 вводных лекцийзатем цикл занятий по биографии Будды

----------

Pema Sonam (13.04.2010), Ната (15.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (14.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

В воскресенье отпраздновали Весак. Фотографии можно посмотреть здесь

----------

Ho Shim (03.06.2010), Neroli (03.06.2010), Noor (04.06.2010), Pema Sonam (03.06.2010), Raudex (04.06.2010), Ануруддха (03.06.2010), Манечка (04.06.2010), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2010), Поляков (03.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> В воскресенье отпраздновали Весак. Фотографии можно посмотреть здесь


Сколько прихожан со странным стрижками. Они точно ничего перепутали?  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (03.06.2010), Майя П (03.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Всё нормально. Это мои актёры.  :Smilie: 
Очень талантливые ребята.

----------

Neroli (03.06.2010), Аньезка (03.06.2010), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Всё нормально. Это *мои* актёры. 
> Очень талантливые ребята.


[ШУТКА ЮМОРА]
1. Обратить в буддизм
2. Подавить волю
3. Доминировать 
4. Использовать как рабов
[/ШУТКА ЮМОРА]

----------

Noor (04.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Топпер

Просто про них речь раньше на форуме шла. Поэтому мои.

----------

Raudex (04.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

23 августа, в понедельник в 20:00 в нашем новом помещении состоится встреча с преподобным Ратанасарой Махатхерой.

т.к. на входе вахта, просьба иметь с собой паспорт.

----------

AlekseyE (21.08.2010), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

На сайте общины добавлен Отчётный альбом о жизни группы в июне - июле.

----------

AlekseyE (14.09.2010), Bob (13.09.2010), DraviG (15.09.2010), Jonka (26.12.2010), Pema Sonam (13.09.2010), Raudex (13.09.2010), Ануруддха (13.09.2010), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2010), Михаил Макушев (14.09.2010), Ната (15.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (13.09.2010)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

У нас изменилось расписание:

*Понедельник–среда:*
центр не работает

*Четверг:*
19:00 – 21:00 — медитация

*Пятница:*
19:00 – 21:00 — лекция по основам буддизма

*Суббота*:*
13:00 — пуджа
14:00 — дана
15:00 — медитация
16:00 — на личное усмотрение:
           • личные вопросы;
           • работы по благоустройству;
           • обсуждение вопросов центра и группы.

*Воскресенье*:*
13:00 — пуджа
14:00 — дана
15:00 — медитация
15:30 — буддийские фильмы и видео
16:00 — свободное общение (чай, обсуждения, беседы о Дхамме)

* _Кроме последних выходных месяца_.

http://theravada.ru/Theravada_Ru/raspisaniye_theravada_ru.htm

----------

Morris Allan (15.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (15.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ещё один небольшой альбом о нашем новом помещении

----------

AlekseyE (24.09.2010), Bob (25.09.2010), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2010), Михаил Макушев (24.09.2010), Нагфа (16.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (24.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

В это воскресенье наша община отметила свой первый юбилей. Фотоотчёт о празднике можно посмотреть здесь
Праздник, на мой взгляд, получился очень тёплым.

Благодарю Дмитрия и Сергея за фотографии.

----------

Al Tolstykh (16.11.2010), Ittosai (17.11.2010), Neroli (16.11.2010), Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Ануруддха (16.11.2010), Михаил Макушев (16.11.2010), Поляков (17.11.2010), Слава (17.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (16.11.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Поздравляю с юбилеем!

----------

Al Tolstykh (16.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (16.11.2010), Михаил Макушев (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Наконец выложил лекцию Саду Ратанасары в адуиоформате
А также фото с этого события
И для тех, кто не видел до сих пор видео в контакте, теперь оно в свободном доступе

----------

Al Tolstykh (09.12.2010), AlekseyE (09.12.2010), Ittosai (09.12.2010), Алексей Е (21.01.2011), Ануруддха (09.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

С 5 по 9 января у нас состоится пятидневный затвор. Желающие могут принять участие.

----------

Михаил Макушев (28.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.12.2010)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*23 января в 16:00 (МСК)* состоится Skype-конференция по Маджхима Никае. Будет переводиться в он-лайн режиме аудио-комментарий Дост. Бхиккху Бодхи на МН 22 - Алагаддупама сутту, в которой отражаются ряд весьма важных тем. Комментарий на всю сутту длится 4 часа (8 часов перевода), поэтому перевод будет разбит на 4 воскресенья. В ближайшее воскресенье перевод будет идти 2 часа с перерывом на чай в 30 минут между часовыми сессиями. Приглашаются все желающие. Наш аккаунт в Skype - *theravada.ru*

_http://theravada.ru/Theravada_Ru/news_theravada_ru.htm_

----------

AlekseyE (21.01.2011), Ittosai (21.01.2011), Алексей Е (21.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (21.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Небольшая фотогалерея о посещении нашего центра Аджаном Чанчаем.

----------

Al Tolstykh (30.01.2011), Алексей Е (29.01.2011), Федор Ф (29.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2011)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*Сегодня в 16:00 (МСК)* состоится следующая часть Skype-конференции по Маджхима Никае. Приглашаются все желающие. Наш аккаунт в Skype - *theravada.ru*

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*6 февраля в 16:00 (МСК)* состоится следующая часть Skype-конференции по Маджхима Никае. Перевод будет идти примерно 2 часа с перерывом в 30 минут на чай между часовыми сессиями. Наш аккаунт в Skype – *theravada.ru*

----------

AlekseyE (05.02.2011)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*13 февраля в 16:00 (МСК)* состоится заключительная, 4-я часть Skype-конференции по Маджхима Никае.

----------


## Топпер

20 февраля 2011 г. в 12 часов дня в нашем центре состоится празднование Магха пуджи. Ожидается прибытие монахов буддийской ланкийской общины в Москве.
В программе:
1. Лекции, благословляющая церемония, подношение светильников, чаепитие.
2. Дана монахам (Ориентировачно в 13 часов, Можно приносить с собой еду для даны (что-либо солидное: салаты, домашнее и т.п.) и желательно что-либо на общий стол для чаепития.
Все желающие приехать - ждем вас.
Не забудьте паспорт, для того чтобы пройти в здание

В субботу можно взять на сутки восемь обетов.

----------

Maria Mironova (21.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (21.02.2011)

----------


## Maria Mironova

Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы есть!  :Smilie:  Всех благ!





> 20 февраля 2011 г. в 12 часов дня в нашем центре состоится празднование Магха пуджи. Ожидается прибытие монахов буддийской ланкийской общины в Москве.
> В программе:
> 1. Лекции, благословляющая церемония, подношение светильников, чаепитие.
> 2. Дана монахам (Ориентировачно в 13 часов, Можно приносить с собой еду для даны (что-либо солидное: салаты, домашнее и т.п.) и желательно что-либо на общий стол для чаепития.
> Все желающие приехать - ждем вас.
> Не забудьте паспорт, для того чтобы пройти в здание
> 
> В субботу можно взять на сутки восемь обетов.

----------

Raudex (21.02.2011), Zom (21.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (21.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы есть!  Всех благ!


Вам большое спасибо за приезд. Было очень приятно.

----------


## Топпер

Фотоотчёт о Магха Пудже

----------

Al Tolstykh (24.02.2011), Alert (26.02.2011), Ittosai (25.02.2011), Pema Sonam (24.02.2011), Spirit (04.03.2011), Volkoff (25.02.2011), Алексей Е (24.02.2011), Ануруддха (26.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (25.02.2011), Леонид Ш (24.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (25.02.2011), Федор Ф (24.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (25.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Косички у девочки великолепные!

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Хорошо как у вас!!! Завидую.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Косички у девочки великолепные!


Она и сама - великолепная  :Smilie: 



> Хорошо как у вас!!! Завидую.


Люди хорошие. Вот и атмосфера получается тёплая.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011), Федор Ф (25.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (25.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Фотографии действительно душевные  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Наконец то дошли руки вывесить проповедь Рупасири, которую он произнёс год назад, во время Весака 2010

----------

Akaguma (29.03.2011), Al Tolstykh (29.03.2011), Ittosai (29.03.2011), Алексей Е (29.03.2011), Михаил Макушев (31.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

14 и 15 мая! Приглашаем всех буддистов и друзей общины на празднование главного
буддийского праздника – Весака.

Весак – это день рождения, просветления и ухода в окончательную Ниббану Будды Готамы. В этом году Весак особенно знаменателен: 2600 лет назад, под деревом Бодхи, Будда Готама достиг просветления.

Наша община отмечает эти события двухдневными торжествами:

*Суббота:*

13:00 – “Поминальный молебен”. Чтение маттик Абхидхаммы для умерших родственников. От имени этих родственников делается и последующая дана. Вы можете, в это время подать записки об умерших.
13:30 - 14:30 – дана – даяние пищи монахам. Ожидается наличие полной бхиккхусангхи.
14:30 – Лекционный блок (ожидается приезд Аджана Нимита).
16:00 - Вечерняя пуджа

Далее неформальная и концертная части:

16:30 – Общение за чаем.
18:00 – “Детский театр” (согласовывается)

*Воскресенье:*

12:00 освящение статуи Будды, чтение Паритта. Можно приносить свои домашние
статуи Будды для освящения.
13:30 - Дана
14:30 - Лекционный блок (ожидается приезд преп. Ньянасихи и дост. Рупасири)
17:30 - общее чаепитие. Общение.
18:00 - Оркестр Ритуальной Музыки и Театр Интуитивной Пластики. 

Так как на празднике будет много гостей из других городов, в т.ч. и монахи, просьба приносить побольше еды: чего-либо вкусного к чаю на общий стол и полноценной пищи для даны монахам. Монахи едят всего один – два раза в день и, сами понимаете, сухое печенье или вафли – это не серьёзная пища для
человека на сутки.

При наличии желания, вы также можете сделать пожертвования центру или монахам. Для этого не забудьте взять почтовый конверт.

Если кто-либо имеет желание помогать в приготовлении пищи для монахов,
встречи в аэропорту или ж/д вокзале, сопровождения по городу (в т.ч. на
личном автотранспорте) – просьба обращаться с предложениями.
Место:
Бизнес центр "Смоленский", Уральская ул. 4. Тел для связи: +7-911-733-95-60

----------

Al Tolstykh (09.05.2011), Upornikov Vasily (13.05.2011), Велеслав (10.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Фотоотчёт о прошедшем Весаке, размещён у нас на сайте.

----------

Al Tolstykh (18.05.2011), AlekseyE (18.05.2011), Alert (20.05.2011), AndyZ (18.05.2011), Bob (16.06.2011), Joy (05.06.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.08.2011), Raudex (18.05.2011), sergey (30.05.2011), Svarog (18.05.2011), Vladiimir (18.05.2011), Алексей Е (18.05.2011), Велеслав (18.05.2011), Леонид Ш (18.05.2011), Михаил Макушев (18.05.2011), Слава (18.05.2011), Федор Ф (18.05.2011), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

18 августа, в 19 часов, в Дацане пройдёт лекция ланкийских тхеравадинских монахов. Затем будет благословляющее чтение Пирит. Событие редкое т.к. должно присутствовать 12 или 13 монахов. Все желающие - приходите.

Адрес: Приморский пр. 91 ст.м. "Старая деревня"

----------

Al Tolstykh (16.08.2011), Алексей Е (16.08.2011), Велеслав (17.08.2011), Карло (30.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

На нашем сайте выложен двадцатиминутный фильм о прошедшем Весаке.
Автор - Зом.

----------

Al Tolstykh (01.09.2011), AlekseyE (01.09.2011), Ittosai (01.09.2011), Pema Sonam (01.09.2011), Sforza (01.09.2011), Upornikov Vasily (02.09.2011), Алексей Е (01.09.2011), Карло (30.12.2011), Леонид Ш (01.09.2011), Федор Ф (01.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (02.09.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Спасибо. Хороший фильм. И атмосферу праздника передает, и создает соответствующее настроение. Зому отдельное спасибо.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (02.09.2011), Алексей Е (02.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (02.09.2011)

----------


## Sforza

Простите,а кто такой bhante Siritejo?

Русских  монахов можно посчитать по пальцам .поэтому хотелось бы в общих чертах.

----------


## Zom

Он расстригся по некоторым причинам, но вскоре должен опять постричься. Жить будет в Таиланде, скорее всего.

----------


## Топпер

На сайте добавлена фотогалерея о визите Ратанасары Махатхеры в Россию.

----------

Al Tolstykh (13.09.2011), AlekseyE (13.09.2011), Bob (13.09.2011), Ittosai (13.09.2011), Joy (05.06.2012), Upornikov Vasily (14.09.2011), Велеслав (13.09.2011), Леонид Ш (13.09.2011), Федор Ф (13.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (13.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

В августе этого года, наша община имела честь принять группу ланкийских монахов, во главе с преподобным Ратанасарой Махатхерой. По итогам визита был смонтирован небольшой ролик, который сегодня стал доступен на сайте.

----------

Akaguma (09.10.2011), Al Tolstykh (09.10.2011), AlekseyE (09.10.2011), Bob (09.10.2011), Dorje Dugarov (13.10.2011), Joy (09.10.2011), Raudex (09.10.2011), Vladiimir (09.10.2011), Алексей Е (09.10.2011), Ануруддха (09.10.2011), Кхантибало (09.10.2011), Леонид Ш (09.10.2011), Ната (25.11.2011)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

С Нового года у нас меняется расписание.

*Понедельник–Четверг:
*   центр не работает

*Пятница:
*   19:00 — лекции по основам буддизма

*Суббота:*
   12:00 — пуджа
   13:00 — дана
   14:00 — медитация (в том числе пояснения для начинающих)
   15:30 — личные вопросы и консультации у монаха

*Воскресенье:
*   12:00 — пуджа
   13:00 — дана
   15:00 — курс изучения канонических текстов: Саньютта Никая (каждое воскресенье)
   17:00 — свободное общение (чай, обсуждения, беседы)


- Координаты Буддийского Центра «Тхеравада.ру»
- Наша группа в социальной сети «ВКонтакте»

----------

Алексей Е (28.12.2011), Велеслав (07.03.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

10 марта празднуем Магха Пуджу. - День Сангхи.
Начало в 12 часов. Можно приносить с собой еду.

----------

Al Tolstykh (06.03.2012), Bob (06.03.2012), Raudex (07.03.2012), Upornikov Vasily (07.03.2012), Велеслав (07.03.2012), Оскольд (06.03.2012), Читтадхаммо (07.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Так получилось, что проездом через Питер у нас будет достопочтенный тайский монах - Аджан Чанчай. Он посетит наш центр сегодня, 6 мая! Кто успеет - может прийти и пообщаться. Возможно будет небольшая лекция. Приносите дану - будет еда для двух монахов. Приходить с 12:00

----------

Raudex (06.05.2012), Upornikov Vasily (06.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Фотоотчёт со встречи с аджаном Чанчаем

----------

Al Tolstykh (09.05.2012), Bob (25.05.2012), Ittosai (09.05.2012), Joy (05.06.2012), Kittisaro (09.05.2012), Raudex (09.05.2012), sergey (03.04.2013), Upornikov Vasily (09.05.2012), Vladiimir (09.05.2012), Volkoff (12.05.2012), Ануруддха (09.05.2012), Сергей Ч (29.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Дорогие друзья, мы рады пригласить вас на празднование главного буддийского праздника Весак. Дня рождения, просветления и париниббаны Будды Готамы.

Наша община отметит это событие двухдневными торжествами.
Ожидается приезд гостей из других городов, а также монахов из Москвы, Таиланда и Шри-Ланки.

*ДАТА И ВРЕМЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ*: 2 и 3 июня. Начало в 12 часов дня.

*АДРЕС*: ул. Расстанная д.20. ст.м. "Обводный канал"
Подробную карту можно посмотреть по ссылке

*ЧТО ВЗЯТЬ С СОБОЙ*: т.к. гостей ожидается много, приветствуется принесение с собой еды, в т.ч. домашнего приготовления.
Также приветствуются подношения монахам.

*ФОРМА ОДЕЖДЫ*: белая. Белый цвет традиционно считается знаком уважения к Дхамме. При отсутствии белой одежды – просто праздничная.

*ПРОГРАММА МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ*: сейчас находится в процессе согласования, но традиционно включит в себя
молебны,
лекции,
показ видео,
подношение еды и пр.

----------

Al Tolstykh (30.05.2012), Bob (28.05.2012), Eugeny (28.05.2012), Ittosai (28.05.2012), Joy (05.06.2012), Raudex (28.05.2012), Алексей Е (28.05.2012), Ануруддха (28.05.2012), Велеслав (28.05.2012), Маркион (28.05.2012), Сергей Ч (29.05.2012), Федор Ф (28.05.2012)

----------


## Биккху_Сиитало

Здравствуйте 
Давно не посещал. Желаю хорошо и плодотворно провести ритриты.

----------

Bob (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Приезд четырёх монахов подтвердился. Полная бхиккхусангха на празднике будет.

----------

Al Tolstykh (30.05.2012), Joy (05.06.2012), Zom (29.05.2012), Велеслав (30.05.2012), Маркион (29.05.2012), Тао (29.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

2 июня в 6:45 утра на Московский вокзал прибывает группа буддистов из Москвы. Они привезут росток дерева Бодхи.
Желающие могут поучаствовать в торжественной встрече.
Если у кого-либо есть машина, - было бы замечательно использовать её для перевозки ростка дерева Бодхи

Для церемонии подношения светильников и цветов нужны живые цветы. Если есть желание - приносите.

----------

Eugeny (30.05.2012), Volkoff (30.05.2012), Велеслав (30.05.2012), Маркион (30.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В субботу или воскресенье мы, в составе нескольких монахов, будем проводить поминальную службу. 
Желающие могут оставлять в молитвенной теме имена людей, за которых нужно помолиться.

Желающие могут также сделать пожертвование бхиккхусангхе в субботу лично, либо посредством электронных кошельков. . В назначении платежа указать, что пожертвования бхиккхусангхе. Переводы нужно сделать до субботы. В противном случае можем не успеть передать средства.

----------

Тао (01.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

умильная фотка с питерских мероприятий

----------

Bob (09.06.2012), Kittisaro (09.06.2012), Upornikov Vasily (29.06.2012), Zom (09.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.06.2012), Маркион (26.06.2012), Сауди (10.06.2012), Сергей Ч (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Федор Ф (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Фотогалерея о праздновании Весака в нашей общине.

----------

Al Tolstykh (26.06.2012), AndyZ (26.06.2012), Bob (26.06.2012), Kittisaro (26.06.2012), Raudex (27.06.2012), Upornikov Vasily (29.06.2012), Vladiimir (26.06.2012), Zom (26.06.2012), Алексей Е (26.06.2012), Велеслав (27.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.06.2012), Леонид Ш (26.06.2012), Тао (27.06.2012), Федор Ф (26.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Ещё одна галерея от Велеслава

----------

Bob (27.06.2012), Eugeny (27.06.2012), Joy (28.06.2012), Raudex (27.06.2012), Upornikov Vasily (29.06.2012), Vladiimir (27.06.2012), Zom (27.06.2012), Леонид Ш (27.06.2012), Сергей Ч (27.06.2012), Тао (27.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Завтра (в субботу) у нас в гостях побывает Ньянасиха тхеро. Желающих делать дану просим учитывать, что будет два монаха

----------

Al Tolstykh (06.07.2012), AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Bob (06.07.2012), Zom (06.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.07.2012), Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (03.04.2013), Маркион (06.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (06.07.2012), Сауди (07.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В эту субботу у нас спагетти

----------


## Топпер

На днях отпраздновали трёхление нашей общины. Фотографии можно посмотреть здесь.

----------

Al Tolstykh (19.12.2012), AlekseyE (12.12.2012), Bob (13.12.2012), Eugeny (12.12.2012), Lion Miller (22.01.2013), sergey (03.04.2013), Vladiimir (12.12.2012), Volkoff (26.12.2012), Zom (12.12.2012), Алексей Е (12.12.2012), Богдан Б (13.12.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.12.2012), Еше Нинбо (16.01.2013), Леонид Ш (12.12.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (12.12.2012), Сергей Ч (16.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (12.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

2–3 февраля 2013 г. в нашем Центре пройдет практический курс по буддийской медитации (затвор). Кол-во мест ограничено. Записывайтесь заранее.

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Фотоотчёт о поездке в "Челябинскую группу общины "Тхеравада.ру"

----------

Al Tolstykh (03.04.2013), AlekseyE (03.04.2013), Bob (04.04.2013), Lion Miller (03.04.2013), sergey (03.04.2013), Shus (03.04.2013), Ануруддха (03.04.2013), Ашвария (03.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.04.2013), Винд (03.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.04.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.04.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (03.04.2013), Маркион (16.05.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (03.04.2013), Наталья (03.04.2013), Паня (03.04.2013), Ритл (03.04.2013), Федор Ф (03.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (03.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Бханте, а зачем зимой на улице веер?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а зачем зимой на улице веер?


Обмахиваться. Неоднократно пригодился, кстати говоря.

----------


## Федор Ф

Какие впечатления? Понравился Челяба?

----------


## Аурум

Реальный актив общины Челябинска - это Дима с Костей.
А мы - так, в гости зашли! Обстановка неформальная, сидели до ночи.  :Smilie: 

P.S.
Бханте, фотографии с котом повышают рейтинг!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

> Бханте, фотографии с котом повышают рейтинг!


Кота? ))

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Маркион (16.05.2013), Федор Ф (03.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Где фотографии с котом?!!! И вообще, хочется больше фото!!!
ЗЫ: На бханте смотреть зябко - вы его там не заморозили?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> На бханте смотреть зябко - вы его там не заморозили?


Ноуп. Скорее было даже душно, нежели чем холодно.

----------


## Наталья

> Ноуп. Скорее было даже душно, нежели чем холодно.


Дык а на улице? Даже без шапки... Сердце кровью обливается ... И фотки, где же фотки?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Дык а на улице? Даже без шапки... Сердце кровью обливается ... И фотки, где же фотки?


На улице бывали, как правило, очень не долго, так что замерзнуть никто не успевал. Шапка у бханте была и очень пригодилась, когда мы около 20 минут мерзли около закрытой студии "Серебрянного дождя"  :Wink:  

Немного фотографий можно найти, например вот в этом альбоме - http://vk.com/feed#/album7077720_171434799.

----------

Маркион (16.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Немного фотографий можно найти, например вот в этом альбоме - http://vk.com/feed#/album7077720_171434799.


Ошибка доступа  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ошибка доступа


Отписал человеку. К вечеру, я думаю альбом выложат в публичный доступ. 
Не знал, что они friends-only.

----------


## Аньезка

Котэ в студию!!!

----------

Наталья (03.04.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Котэ в студию!!!


Вот бханте с котом



Вот сам кот



А вот бханте косплеит кота

----------

AlekseyE (03.04.2013), Bob (04.04.2013), Zom (03.04.2013), Аньезка (03.04.2013), Велеслав (22.08.2013), Дхармананда (03.04.2013), Маркион (16.05.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (03.04.2013), Наталья (03.04.2013), Паня (03.04.2013), Ритл (03.04.2013), Сергей Ч (03.04.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Вложение 13060
На этом фото виден краешек уха кота.  :Smilie: 
Кот очень общительный и игривый симпатяга! Только, бедняга, худенький, недокормленный.

----------

AlekseyE (03.04.2013), AndyZ (03.04.2013), Bob (04.04.2013), sergey (03.04.2013), Аньезка (03.04.2013), Велеслав (22.08.2013), Дхармананда (03.04.2013), Наталья (03.04.2013), Паня (03.04.2013), Ритл (03.04.2013), Сергей Ч (03.04.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Там, где бханте с котом - нет слов, кроме НЯ!

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (03.04.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

По-моему там не бханте с котом, а наоборот  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (03.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> По-моему там не бханте с котом, а наоборот


Котэ и бханте.

----------

Маркион (16.05.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Реальный актив общины Челябинска - это Дима с Костей.


Я думаю, после такого визита должен прирост актива состояться - действительно хорошая организация приезда бханте, видимо, была - судя по фото)
А кто тот загадошный меценат, чью коллекцию посещал бханте с активом?

----------

Наталья (03.04.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

После метеоритной встряски   Челябинск готов к восприятию буддизма,визит монаха это капля в море на фоне хлынувших туда всяких эзотерических сект и мастеров.Вообще интерес после падения метеорита  должен быть очень высоким к философии и религии.

----------

Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Какие впечатления? Понравился Челяба?


Очень. Возможно, конечно, это просто люди вокруг хорошие оказались. Но в целом впечатление очень хорошее. Община пока небольшая. Актив -  небольшой (четыре человека), но очень активный. И самое главное чувствуется интерес к Дхамме не как к хобби, а гораздо боле глубокий.

----------

sergey (03.04.2013), Богдан Б (04.04.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.04.2013), Дхармананда (03.04.2013), Сергей Ч (03.04.2013), Федор Ф (03.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю, после такого визита должен прирост актива состояться - действительно хорошая организация приезда бханте, видимо, была - судя по фото)
> А кто тот загадошный меценат, чью коллекцию посещал бханте с активом?


А там под фотографией подписано: О.П. Малахов

----------


## Наталья

> Очень. Возможно, конечно, это просто люди вокруг хорошие оказались. Но в целом впечатление очень хорошее. Община пока небольшая. Актив -  небольшой (четыре человека), но очень активный. И самое главное чувствуется интерес к Дхамме не как к хобби, а гораздо боле глубокий.


Ну почему я так от вас всех далеко?  :Cry:

----------


## Топпер

Екатеринбург - это же не столь далеко от Челябинска.

----------

Маркион (16.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

+7 к рейтингу Кота )

----------

Топпер- (03.04.2013), Федор Ф (03.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Екатеринбург - это же не столь далеко от Челябинска.


Я уже к вам в Питер намылилась. Жду лётной погоды (здоровье у меня не очень, простываю от холода и сырости) и сразу к вам.

----------

Bob (04.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я уже к вам в Питер намылилась. Жду лётной погоды (здоровье у меня не очень, простываю от холода и сырости) и сразу к вам.


Это надо тогда на Весак планировать, в мае.

----------

Bob (04.04.2013), Маркион (16.05.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (03.04.2013), Наталья (03.04.2013)

----------


## Винд

> Бханте, а зачем зимой на улице веер?


Да что там веер ... там целая иудейская менора на заднем фоне  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (16.05.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да что там веер ... там целая иудейская менора на заднем фоне


По-моему, там даже целая синагога. )

----------

Топпер- (04.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Если бы ещё синагога была бы на фоне кота.....

----------

Ашвария (04.04.2013), Маркион (16.05.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*Весак 2013 в общине Тхеравада.ру*
Дорогие друзья, мы рады пригласить вас на  празднование главного буддийского праздника Весак. Дня рождения,  Просветления и Париниббаны Будды Готамы!

*Местоположение:*
   Центр «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург, Россия

*Начало:*
   25 мая в 12:00

----------

Eugeny (15.05.2013), Володя Володя (16.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.05.2013), Маркион (16.05.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.05.2013), Тао (16.05.2013), Топпер- (15.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А перед этим, в эту субботу - на субботник.

----------

Al Tolstykh (16.05.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> *Весак 2013 в общине Тхеравада.ру*
> Дорогие друзья, мы рады пригласить вас на  празднование главного буддийского праздника Весак. Дня рождения,  Просветления и Париниббаны Будды Готамы!
> 
> *Местоположение:*
>    Центр «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург, Россия
> 
> *Начало:*
>    25 мая в 12:00


А я вот у нас в Воронеже на природу решил позвать народ, покуда помещение не построено https://vk.com/event53753123

----------

Al Tolstykh (16.05.2013), Маркион (16.05.2013), Топпер- (16.05.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Только, бедняга, худенький, недокормленный.


Знаешь, он ест за троих, так что не надо тут  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Знаешь, он ест за троих, так что не надо тут


Вот-вот. Подъедает, что за троими осталось. Голодает  :Smilie:

----------


## Al Tolstykh

С 9 августа, в 19:00, наш Центр продолжает свою работу лекцией Бханте Топпера. Вход свободный. Ждем всех желающих.

----------

Михаил Макушев (05.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (05.08.2013), Топпер- (05.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Напоминаем, что мы завершили изучение текстов Саньютта Никаи, теперь по субботам читаются новые переводы следующего раздела Канона – Ангуттара Никаи.

В пятницу 30 августа в 19:00 продолжаем слушать лекцию о жизни мирянина. Вход свободный.

----------

Zom (11.09.2013), Богдан Б (29.08.2013), Велеслав (30.08.2013), Маркион (29.08.2013), Мингалаба (30.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.08.2013), Топпер- (29.08.2013)

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

В ближайшую субботу *14 сентября* состоится подношение еды, а затем лекция известного во всём мире ланкийского монаха Дост. Сумана Сири. Подношение еды (дана) состоится в 13-00 (прийти можно заранее), а лекция в 15-00. 

 Дост. Сумана Сири, уроженец Сингапура, получил монашеское посвящение в Шри-Ланке. Говорит на 11 языках, имеет дипломы по буддизму Тхеравады и Махаяны, христианской теологии, также почётную степень по философии, множество наград от различных организаций. Он посетил 124 международных конференции по различным областям и совершает до 50 авиаперелётов в год.

встреча вконтакте: http://vk.com/event58274802

----------

Al Tolstykh (11.09.2013), Zom (11.09.2013), Алексей Е (11.09.2013), Мингалаба (11.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.09.2013), Тао (12.09.2013), Топпер- (11.09.2013)

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

Время лекции переносится по независящим от нас обстоятельствам! Встреча состоится в пятницу 13 сентября. Начало в 19 часов.

----------

Топпер- (12.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Время лекции переносится по независящим от нас обстоятельствам! Встреча состоится в пятницу 13 сентября. Начало в 19 часов.


Пожалуйста не забудьте фотоаппарат (а лучше видеокамеру)!
Будем ждать подробного рассказа!

----------


## Al Tolstykh

С 20 сентября по пятницам начинается новый блок лекций по Основам Теории  Дхамм. Начало лекций в 19:00. Вход как всегда свободный.

----------

Eugeny (15.09.2013), Мингалаба (15.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

А про визит Сумана Сири создадите тему? (ведь нам, тем кто из других городов, очень интересно)

----------

Joy (16.09.2013), Тао (16.09.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

В воскресенье, 22 сентября с 12:00 в нашем Центре «Тхеравада.ру»  состоится встреча с преподобным Ратанасарой Махатхерой — буддийским  монахом традиции Тхеравада (Шри-Ланка).

Преподобный Ратанасара получил полное буддийское образование. Стаж его монашества более сорока лет.

Являясь  кандидатом филологических наук и лауреатом Пушкинской премии в области  русского языка и литературы, среди иностранцев, саду Ратанасара хорошо  говорит по-русски.

В программе встречи лекция и ответы на вопросы.

Адрес Центра: Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург.

Страница мероприятия: http://vk.com/event58539738

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*4-х летие общины Тхеравада.ру*

В воскресенье 6 октября с 12:00 мы празднуем 4-х летие нашего Дхамма Центра! Приглашаем всех желающих.
Адрес: Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург.

Страница мероприятия: vk.com/event58427324

----------

sergey (25.09.2013), Маркион (25.09.2013), Мингалаба (25.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (25.09.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

К 4-х летию нашего Центра официальный представитель Шри-Ланкийской Сангхи Тхеравады в России — Дост. Ратанасара Паллеканде Махатхера — подарил нам благодарственное письмо. С текстом можно ознакомиться по этой ссылке: http://www.theravada.ru/blessings2.htm

----------

Мингалаба (18.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (17.10.2013), Петр Полянцев (18.10.2013), Тао (18.10.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Тема субботней (9 ноября в 18:00) лекции: *"От невежества к просветлению: буддийская система правильных взглядов"*. 

 – Правильные воззрения как первейший фактор пути 
– Вопрос понимания и допущения 
– Градация воззрений у людей  

Координаты БЦ «Тхеравада.ру» – http://www.spb.theravada.ru/coordinat_spb.htm

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (08.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Тема субботней (16 ноября в 18:00) лекции: *"Зависимое возникновение личности"*.

– Схема зависимого возникновения (12 звеньев)
– Четыре благородные истины с позиции зависимого возникновения
– Безличностность (анатта), существование, перерождение

Координаты БЦ «Тхеравада.ру» – http://www.spb.theravada.ru/coordinat_spb.htm

----------

Богдан Б (12.11.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (12.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Тема субботней лекции 23 ноября в 18:00: *"Практика буддийского пути: основы"*.

 – Первичные факторы Пути
 – Комплекс буддийских практик
 – Ошибки практикующих буддистов

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (19.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Тема субботней лекции 30 ноября в 18:00: *"Продвинутые этапы практики"*.

– Последние факторы Пути
– Правильное и неправильное направление ума
– Осознанность и очищение ума

Адрес: м. «Василеостровская», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (29.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Главный редактор сайта и переводчик нашего Буддийского Центра «Тхеравада.ру» Zom закончил перевод Ангуттара Никаи.

Цитата Zom'a:




> Завершился перевод всей Ангуттара Никаи, четвёртого раздела Сутта-Питаки.
> 
> На сайте весь перевод будет опубликован после прочтения на наших субботних занятиях (на которых мы читаем и обсуждаем новые свежие переводы, после чего они ещё раз проходят вычитку и появляются на сайте). Так что ещё раз прорекламирую наши субботники, если кто хочет "быть впереди обновлений сайта" и ознакомиться с суттами ранее, милости просим к нам в Центр. Полностью все тексты на сайте появятся где-то примерно через полгода или чуть больше. Всё-таки их весьма немало, объём Ангуттары практически такой же как и Саньютты, если грубо, то ~2000 страниц печатного текста.
> 
> Работу по переводу я начал сразу же как получил из США книгу где-то в конце апреля. По темпам перевода завершить планировал к ноябрю, но из-за переработок на сайте в сентябре, всё отодвинулось на месяц и получилось к декабрю. Если кому интересно, переводил я практически каждый день без выходных, затрачивая на это ~7-8 часов в день. Если грубо прикинуть, получается что-то около 1400 часов перевода.
> 
> На сайте уже выложены целиком книга 11, книга 10 и половина книги 9. Остальное, собственно, на подходе.
> 
> Времени мы терять не будем и возьмёмся за Мадджхима Никаю сутту №1.

----------

Ittosai (03.12.2013), sergey (09.12.2013), Елена Шу (03.12.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.02.2014), Кхантибало (03.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.12.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (03.12.2013), Сергей Ч (03.12.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

С возвращением Бханте Топпера в Санкт-Петербург в нашем Центре начинает действовать стандартное расписание. В пятницу в 19:00 состоится лекция по основам Буддизма.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.12.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*Буддийская община «Тхеравада.ру» поздравляет всех с Новым 2014 годом!*

----------

Ittosai (01.01.2014), Neroli (02.01.2014), Pema Sonam (03.01.2014), Ануруддха (01.01.2014), Аньезка (31.12.2013), Ашвария (01.01.2014), Влад К (05.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (01.01.2014), Мингалаба (02.01.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (01.01.2014), Наталья (04.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.01.2014), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.01.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Приглашаем всех желающих на празднование буддийского праздника Магха Пуджи (суббота, *15 февраля*). Буддисты, желающие принять на этот день 8 правил поведения (аттха сила) могут приехать в Центр *к 9 утра*. Все остальные могут приезжать* к 12:00*, а *в 12:30* состоится торжественный приём реликвий (сарира) арахантов, привезённых из Таиланда.

Также в программе празднования фотоотчёт о состоявшейся недавно поездке наших буддистов в Таиланд, общий обед (просьба приносить с собой самую разную еду на общий стол), а вечером пройдёт традиционная церемония подношения светильников, в которой может принять участие каждый желающий.

Страница мероприятия в ВКонтакте: http://vk.com/maghapuja2014
Адрес: БЦ «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург

----------

Мингалаба (10.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (10.02.2014)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

а чего тот наш форум не открывается?)

----------


## sergey

> а чего тот наш форум не открывается?)


Да, и сам сайт лежит. Припоминаю, что Zom (SV) на том форуме что-то писал, что собираются переходить к другому хостинг-провайдеру, может с этим связано, например dns-сервера меняются или вообще сайт еще не перекинули.

----------


## Al Tolstykh

На данный момент сайт и форум доступны. В течении последних трех дней наши ресурсы были подвергнуты DDoS атаке.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На данный момент сайт и форум доступны. В течении последних трех дней наши ресурсы были подвергнуты DDoS атаке.


Кому ж нужно ддосить сайт тхеравадинов, тратя на это ботнет-ресурс? Может, какие-то сайты с вами на одном айпишнике располагались, их и ддосили?

----------

Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

DDoS атаке был подвергнут именно наш ресурс.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (26.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> DDoS атаке был подвергнут именно наш ресурс.


Кому это надо-то? Кто DDos-ил?

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Кому это надо-то? Кто DDos-ил?


Сие есть тайна великая. Во всяком случае, после этого вопроса мне закрыли доступ к тхеравадинской группе вконтакте.

----------

Вячеслав Дон (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Сие есть тайна великая. Во всяком случае, после этого вопроса мне закрыли доступ к тхеравадинской группе вконтакте.


 :EEK!:  Молчу, молчу...

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Буддийский Центр «Тхеравада.ру» в Екатеринбурге: http://vk.com/club67033182

Каждую субботу с 10:00 до 12:00 — проводится занятие медитацией.

С 12:00 до 13:00 — изучение основ Буддизма Тхеравады.

Приглашаются все желающие!

Место проведения: г. Екатеринбург, ул. Горького, д. 65, 4-й подъезд, 5-й этаж.

С собой необходимо иметь удобную и свободную одежду.

----------

Мингалаба (05.03.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (03.03.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*Цитата от SV (Zom):*




> Сегодня завершил перевод Мадджхима Никаи.
> 
> В ней 152 сутты. Общую информацию можно найти здесь - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a/majjhima.htm
> 
> 
> Как видно по списку, уже достаточно много сутт уже было переведено. Однако даже те, которые были переведены, уже прошли дополнительную ревизию (это можно заметить по дате обновления текста перевода), а некоторые из этих уже имеющихся вообще будут впоследствии заменены другой, новой версией перевода (как, например, МН 142). Некоторые единичные сутты остались в версии Дост. Тханиссаро, но основная часть будет от Дост. Бодхи. Из уже имеющихся на сайте сутт Мадджхимы, двадцать пять (25) НЕ будут заменены точно. Публикация сутт предположительно начнётся в августе после публикации Ангуттары, хотя вопрос обсуждаемый, и, теоретически, можно выкладывать и совместно с Ангуттарой. В любом случае, сутты будут публиковать только после прочтения их на наших "субботниках" в Центре.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.03.2014), Мингалаба (26.03.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (25.03.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Расписание на ближайшие дни: 18 и 20 апреля наш Дхамма-Центр не работает. *1, 2 и 3 мая будет затвор.* 3 мая, все желающие, могут приходить к дане (к 13:30). 4 мая обычное воскресное расписание.

Расписание работы Центра «Тхеравада.ру»: http://www.spb.theravada.ru/raspisaniye_spb.htm
Координаты: http://www.spb.theravada.ru/coordinat_spb.htm

----------

Мингалаба (17.04.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Дорогие друзья, мы рады пригласить вас на празднование главного буддийского праздника *Весак 17-го мая*. Дня рождения, Просветления и Париниббаны Будды Готамы!


Страница мероприятия: http://vk.com/vesak2014


Адрес общины:
м. «Василеостровская», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург

----------

sergey (27.04.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (29.04.2014), Сергей Ч (27.04.2014), Тао (15.05.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Совместный проект Буддийского Центра «Тхеравада.ру» и ЕЛО Св. Екатерины проводит благотворительную акцию по сбору ненужной одежды в пользу нуждающихся.

Если у вас есть ненужная верхняя или обычная одежда, вы можете принести её на праздник Весак к нам в Центр. 

Одежда должна быть чистой (выстиранной) не ветхой (без дырок и заплат). Нижнее бельё и носки приносить не нужно.

Наш адрес: Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Al Tolstykh

17 и 18 мая гостем нашей общины будет _Бханте Будданьяно_ (Raudex).

Если у вас есть желание посетить службу, сделать дану, пообщаться на буддийские темы или задать интересующие вас вопросы. Ждем вас в нашем Центре.

* * *

Расписание работы Центра на ближайшие выходные:

*Май 16 в 19:00* – Лекция по основам буддизма из блока «Биография Будды».

*Май 17 с 12:00* – Празднование Весак.

Подробнее о программе празднования можно посмотреть во встрече: vk.com/vesak2014

*Май 18 с 12:00* – Стандартное воскресное расписание.

----------

Тао (15.05.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

В эти субботу (24 мая) и воскресенье (25 мая) у нас в Центре будет гостить саду Гньянасиха Ракване (Шри-Ланка).

Желающие пообщаться — приходите (Дана в 13:30).

Еду можно приносить в расчёте на двух монахов.

Адрес: Центр «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, ст. м. «Василеостровская».

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (24.05.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*31 мая* в Центре «Тхеравада.ру» пройдет церемония *«Бодхи-Пуджа»*. Церемонию проведет наш гость из Шри-Ланки. Преподобный Ньянасиха Ракване.

Будда разрешил в качестве объектов для поклонения использовать его сарираы (после Париниббаны), его вещи: патту и чивару, а также дерево Бодхи и Дхамму.

Церемония поклонения дереву Бодхи, была введена в практику в Шри-Ланке королем Деванампия Тисса (Devanampiya Tissa) и затем его преемники с неослабевающим интересом, продолжают данную традицию и по сей день.

Во время Бодхи-Пуджи совершают подношения цветов, риса, монет и фруктов дереву. На Шри-Ланке считается, что участвуя в церемонии человек не только отдает дань уважения священному дереву но и выказывает уважения божествам которые обитают в дереве и могут помочь благочестивому верующему в его мирских дел.

Ждем вас в нашем Центре. *Начало Бодхи-Пуджи в 15:00*. После даны.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (28.05.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

В воскресенье 15 июня, в нашем Центре произойдёт встреча с заместителем главы Амарапура Ваджравамса парсаваи, ответственным секретарём Амарапура Ваджравамса Маханикаи, официальным представителем Амарапура Вадржарвамса Маханикаи в России, и просто хорошим человеком преподобным Ратанасарой Анунаикатхерой.

Расписание встречи:
*13:00* — Дана (даяние пищи монахам)
*14:00* — Благодарственная проповедь саду Ратанасары Анунаикатхеры

Адрес: *Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург*
Телефон: +7 911 733-9560 — Бханте Топпер Панньяавудхо

Возможно, что кроме саду Ратанасары будут присутствовать также ещё два монаха. (т.е. возможно, что всего будет три или четыре монаха).

Страница мероприятия: http://vk.com/event72822522

----------


## Al Tolstykh

2602 года назад случилось важнейшее для всех буддистов событие: в полнолуние месяца Асалха, Будда Готама повернул Колесо Учения, произнеся Дхаммачаккапаваттана сутту перед пятью своими первыми учениками. Именно с этого момента Дхамма стала доступной для всех тех, у кого мало пыли в глазах. В этот день была основана бхиккхусангха – старейшая монашеская организация в мире. С этого дня началась история буддизма, как первой мировой религии.

Полнолуние месяца Аслаха знаменует собой начало Вассы – сезона дождей, который длиться три месяца. Времени буддийского поста, когда монахи уединяются в своих обителях, а благочестивые миряне больше времени стараются уделять общению с Сангхой, изучению Дхаммы и соблюдению обетов.

В этом году Асалха пуджа выпадает на 11 июля. Я поздравляю всех буддистов и сочувствующих с этим великим праздником. Днём Поворота Колеса Дхаммы.

Наша община в связи с этим важным событием проводит двухдневный затвор, приуроченный к началу Вассы. 

Если у вас есть желание принять участие в затворе, вы можете приехать к нам с ночёвкой вечером в пятницу или в субботу. 

*Начало затвора 12 июля в 9:00.* В это время буддисты смогут принять восемь обетов.

Также обращаем внимание на то, что затвор пройдёт не по обычной схеме: посещение Центра в дни затвора не будет ограничено (т.е. желающие придти только на дану или на службу, смогут сделать это в обычном порядке. Имеющие возможность посетить только один день, или даже пол дня затвора, также могут это сделать).

Адрес БЦ «Тхеравада.ру»: 
ст. м. «Василеостровская», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург

----------

Антон Соносон (10.07.2014), Сергей Ч (09.07.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

С *9 по 11 августа* в нашем Центре будет гостить Панньяанатта Армениаве. 

Преподобный  Панньяанатта много лет был прихожанином московской, буддийской общины «Дальмаса». Несколько лет назад он уехал в Шри-Ланку, где был пострижен в  саманеры настоятелем монастыря Мальвесса Вихара, преподобным  Суманатиссой тхерой (который является учителем, также и преподобного  Ньянасихи, гостившего в этом году в нашем Центре) и с тех пор  подвизается в этом монастыре.

Панньяанатта Армениаве стал первым и пока единственным в мире буддийским монахом, родом из Армении. 

Подходить в субботу и воскресенье можно по расписанию работы Центра и даже чуть раньше *(часов с 11 утра)*.

Для  желающих подойти к Дане, просьба учитывать, что монахов получится двое  и, что гость будет у нас ещё и в понедельник (чтобы не остался  голодным).

Адрес: Центр «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, ст. м. «Василеостровская».

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (05.08.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Фотографии со встречи с Преподобным Панньяанатта Армениаве: vk.com/album8548609_200935471

----------

Жека (15.08.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Фотографии с 5-ти летия Центра «Тхеравада.ру». Праздник состоялся 29 ноября 2014 г.: http://vk.com/album-12841451_207283710

Также у нас немного изменилось расписание: http://bit.ly/13ri0d1

----------

Сергей Ч (16.12.2014)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Во время новогодних каникул мы проводим трёхдневный медитативный затвор. С 8 по 10 января (заезд 7-го января с 19:00 до 21:00, окончание затвора 10 января около 19-ти часов).

*При себе иметь:*
Спальный мешок или одеяло;Подушку для сидения и сна (или что-либо, что можно положить под голову);Тапочки;Средства личной гигиены.

Несколько мест ещё есть. Кто хочет участвовать — пишите.

Адрес: Центр «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, ст. м. «Василеостровская».

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Расписание работы Центра на ближайшие дни и новогодние каникулы:

До *07.01.2015* — Центр закрыт (т.е. в следующие выходные с 26 по 28 декабря Центр работать не будет).

*07.01.2015* — с 19:00 до 21:00 — сбор участников затвора. В это же время желающие могут приехать в Центр просто пообщаться.

*09.01.2015* — Лекция в 19:00.

*10.01.2015* — Окончание затвора. Желающие могут приходить на благословляющий молебен в 18 часов.

*11.01.2015* — Центр работает по обычному расписанию с 11 до 18 часов.

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Учение Будды в Самаре 6 и 7 февраля с Бханте Топпером Панньяавудхо!

Пятница: Вводная лекция.
Начало в 19:00 в ч/к «Чайковский» (Фрунзе, 111)

Суббота: Лекция для желающих практиковать Учение. 
Начало в 14:00 в ч/к «Чайковский» (Фрунзе, 111)

Вход свободный!

Регистрация на встречу: https://vk.com/topic-84918573_31420583
Самарское буддийское сообщество: https://vk.com/dhammasamara

----------

Галина_Сур (03.02.2015), Михаил Бочкарев (03.02.2015), Сергей Ч (03.02.2015)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

В нашем Центре состоится празднование Магха Пуджи 7 марта с 11:00.

Страница мероприятия в VK: http://vk.com/maghapuja2015

Адрес: ст. м. *«*Василеостровская*»*, Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург

----------

Мингалаба (09.03.2015)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Трейлер интервью Бханте Топпера Панньяавудхо.





© BOYTSOV AND ZUBAREV PRODUCTION

----------

Мингалаба (17.03.2015), Федор Ф (15.03.2015)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

В понедельник (Март 16) в нашем Центре состоится встреча с преподобным *доктором Ашином Чхекиндой*, бирманским учёным монахом, профессором.

*Начало в 13 часов.* Вход свободный.

С собой можно приносить сок или чай.

Адрес: Центр «Тхеравада.ру», Большой пр. В.О., д. 1а, Санкт-Петербург, Россия

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Полная версия интервью Бханте Топпера.




© BOYTSOV AND ZUBAREV PRODUCTION

----------

Shus (29.03.2015), Буль (30.03.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (31.03.2015)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Фотографии со встречи с Ашином Чхекиндой в нашем Центре: http://vk.com/album-12841451_213169936

----------


## Кхантибало

> Полная версия интервью Бханте Топпера.


Судя по всему в поддержку материнства он цитирует Дхаммападу 332 в переводе Топорова, где переведено неправильно. На англ. переводят как "служить своей матери - благо", а не "хорошо быть матерью" или "хорошо иметь мать".

----------


## Akaguma

> Полная версия интервью Бханте Топпера.


А с какой целью снималось? Для СМИ? Где-нибудь по ТВ транслировали?

----------

